# Bootloader



## qwiklildroider

So in a local discussion with a Verizon rep I was told the bootloader was to be unlocked but news reports fir Verizon say otherwise???


----------



## z28nck33

it will not be unlocked.


----------



## Rootuser3.0

Looks like no one will be interested as much in this phone locked bootloader and no removable battery = Fail.


----------



## Soapinmouth

Rootuser3.0 said:


> Looks like no one will be interested as much in this phone locked bootloader and no removable battery = Fail.


I disagree i think the razr is going to be the hottest selling Droid since the og. You have to remember the people that even know what a bootloader is are an extremely small % of buyers, and then there's those that do and still buy it like me.

In all honesty the locked bl is way overblown, id say a good 75% of the community has no idea what the locked bl even prevents.

It
DOES NOT prevent custom roms
DOES NOT prevent overclocking
DOES NOT prevent rooting

It
Does prevent custom kernals


----------



## Kejar31

Soapinmouth said:


> I disagree i think the razr is going to be the hottest selling Droid since the og. You have to remember the people that even know what a bootloader is are an extremely small % of buyers, and then there's those that do and still buy it like me.
> 
> In all honesty the locked bl is way overblown, id say a good 75% of the community has no idea what the locked bl even prevents.
> 
> It
> DOES NOT prevent custom roms
> DOES NOT prevent overclocking
> DOES NOT prevent rooting
> 
> It
> Does prevent custom kernals


Locked bootloader or not I still cant see people going into the store and choosing this phone over the Nexus... IDK maybe I will be wrong.


----------



## scooby0u812

there are moto fans just like there are ipoon fans. yes i spelled it the way i meant it. some just like the way motos are built.


----------



## millersss

scoop0u812 said:


> there are moto fans just like there are ipoon fans. yes i spelled it the way i meant it. some just like the way motos are built.


Like me I love moto phones. They seem to be really tuff and durable. I work construction and my og droid was rum over by four 1\2 ton trucks then by a backhoe before I had found it and just the screen was broken. The touch still worked perfect and phone was great other then beat up really bad. I think my screen protector helped alot. Had to get a new phone still but moto ftw


----------



## antintyty

Moto phones seem to have the best reception...not sure why, but they do, esp in my area...


----------



## Soapinmouth

Kejar31 said:


> Locked bootloader or not I still cant see people going into the store and choosing this phone over the Nexus... IDK maybe I will be wrong.


I think you underestimate the power of advertising and the lack of common sense in the population. I get the feeling the nexus will get next to no advertising, yet the razr is getting a ridiculous amount of ad space on tv. People are going to walk in saying I want the phone I keep seeing during Monday night football, and I doubt the reps will do much to change that.


----------



## z28nck33

antintyty said:


> Moto phones seem to have the best reception...not sure why, but they do, esp in my area...


Well they have been making walkie talkies and phones forever. But I do agree with you my bionic gets superior reception


----------



## alershka

I think that Verizon will not be aggressively pushing the Nexus. It is all speculation right now but some of the information floating around indicates that the Nexus will launch with online ordering and not have 1st day availability in store. I may have mis-read that but I have a gut feeling that VZW really doesn't want open phones on their network.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## jarnoldsr

IMO. The razor will do fine, But with many disgruntled consumers. Battery life isn't going to be good and one of androids main selling points and the sole reason for us putting up with it is the ability to either put another batter in or buy an extended battery. We have all been spoiled and have become accustomed to it. People are returning the iphone 4s because the battery life has dropped due to the processer and small changes and it's really not that dramatic of a change and no 4g, just wait for that lol... There is a fine line but if your phone dies after what you consider normal usage frustration will set in. I hope this experiment fails for motorola.

As far as reception on the bionic is concerned, I have tested alot of 4g phones for Verizon and the bionic has by far the weakest 4g signal. Before anybody goes off the deep end go to a Verizon store and compare the signals. The strange and good thing about the Bionic is it holds it's signal far better than the other one's. It's not perfect but it stays on 4g far better even when the signal isn't that great. Personally I would rather have the bionic with its radio than the other's.


----------



## garywojdan81

I'm in the boat with those who need reception to be a top concern. I came to the DROIDX2 from the Samsung Fascinate because of reception issues like
missing calls/texts in full signal areas. The problem was so prevalent that Samsung sponsored a swap out program with vzw & we got to pick a replacement model free. This is what makes me uncomfortable with Samsung performance in general.


----------



## Aflac

the Razr will probably sell pretty well and it seems like a fairly good phone, but with the Nexus coming out very soon and the locked bootloader and the battery being stuck I am guessing it will not get tremendous Dev support. Which the majority of the people do not care about....but the majority of the people on this forum do.


----------



## scooby0u812

Aflac said:


> the Razr will probably sell pretty well and it seems like a fairly good phone, but with the Nexus coming out very soon and the locked bootloader and the battery being stuck I am guessing it will not get tremendous Dev support. Which the majority of the people do not care about....but the majority of the people on this forum do.


+1


----------



## bretth18

antintyty said:


> Moto phones seem to have the best reception...not sure why, but they do, esp in my area...


Motorola has the best radios in their phones out of any manufacturer by far


----------



## z28nck33

bretth18 said:


> Motorola has the best radios in their phones out of any manufacturer by far


+1. the losing reception deal is just a firmware/lte issue it can be simply fixed with an update


----------



## z28nck33

You guys are forgetting too that this phone will be unlocked overseas ... so HOPEFULLY someone will reverse engineer it to us phones... then HELLO KERNELS and overclocking


----------



## cmorty72

I like moto for their build quality and radios.
As for everyone having doubts about the Razr's sealed battery, look how well the iPhwned has been doing.
I honestly like the challenge of rooting this phone.
My previous devices were the OGD, X, and X2. I've also had my share of BB's (Storm1-2, Curve, Tour).
And currently just rooted my girlfriend's Fascinate.
What's a major let down for me when it comes to what Samsung has to offer, is their weak tushy radios. And unfortunately, I do believe the G-Nex is going to be the same way.


----------



## loooney2ns

Moto phones always seem to have the best reception and build quality. I am seriously considering this as the replacement for my DX.


----------



## z28nck33

loooney2ns said:


> Moto phones always seem to have the best reception and build quality. I am seriously considering this as the replacement for my DX.


The dx is irreplaceable in my eyes


----------



## loooney2ns

z28nck33 said:


> The dx is irreplaceable in my eyes


I know what you mean. People still look at mine and say "WOW"!


----------



## Rythmyc

Moto radios DO NOT apply to this phone. At least not mine. My TB and Charge both get better reception than this thing.


----------



## DGP

Coming from a Thunderbolt, and searching Google for research on Motorola, and what they have to offer, they do have the best radios in their class. I owned a Fascinate before my Thunderbolt, and their radios were mediocre. In my opinion (Android related) it goes Samsung, HTC, and Motorola. Yes a locked bootloader blows, but that did not push me away from buying this phone. Also, who cares if it doesn't have a removable battery... it's pretty much a 1,800mAH battery (Which is more than the Galaxy Nexus), and Smart Actions is suppose to help, a lot. I really wanted the Galaxy Nexus, but the Razr is getting ICS, and is better built (Which is really important to me).


----------



## madzozs

DGP said:


> Coming from a Thunderbolt, and searching Google for research on Motorola, and what they have to offer, they do have the best radios in their class. I owned a Fascinate before my Thunderbolt, and their radios were mediocre. In my opinion (Android related) it goes Samsung, HTC, and Motorola. Yes a locked bootloader blows, but that did not push me away from buying this phone. Also, who cares if it doesn't have a removable battery... it's pretty much a 1,800mAH battery (Which is more than the Galaxy Nexus), and Smart Actions is suppose to help, a lot. I really wanted the Galaxy Nexus, but the Razr is getting ICS, and is better built (Which is really important to me).


Nexus battery is 1850. Last I checked, 1850>1800


----------



## mojonation1487

madzozs said:


> Nexus battery is 1850. Last I checked, 1850>1800


Last I checked it was 1750. CONFIRMED. lol


----------



## DGP

Yeah it's 1,750, But who knows, maybe by the time it's released it could have some changes.

*Edit*: Turns out the US version will have a bigger battery. They're doing everything they can to wipe out competition.


----------



## jrobi25

My DX finally breathed its last... Yeah, I was crushed... I loved the old girl. Picked up the Razr as something to use until the Nexus came out since we have till January to return devices now. I was gonna get the Rezound but jumped to the Razr at the last minute.... My honest opinion about this phone.... I am absolutely impressed.... Guys, it's a quality build... I mean this phone is freaking nice. I haven't even rooted yet(still don't know if I'm keeping it) Fact of the matter is.... The Nexus is really.... really..... really gonna have to impress the fudge out of me to get to switch.


----------



## garywojdan81

Well, preliminary reports on the Nexus don't seem that impressive...


----------



## neowiz73

Yeah motos have always been just as good as BB at reception. And just as good or better in build quality. But that new screen Sammy is making is more sturdy than gorilla glass which is a plus. 
The locked bootloader is only a problem when you don't have dev support for the phone. Look at the X, it has a locked bootloader but it has mods galore. Even official CM support. 
But the major downside is the lifespan of the phone once motorola stops updates for it. To where the kernel gets updates, which enables easier updates for roms. I know cvpcs is working on ics for the DX but I highly doubt it will have 100% ics capabilities do to it only having a GB kernel. But at least the RAZR is getting ICS soon from moto so that is a plus. And with ICS it has built in app freeze capacity. So you can block it from running and it removes it from the app drawer. I've been leaning towards the RAZR myself. Not sure yet still...

Sent from my DXICSMIUI using Tapatalk


----------



## ehedgecock

neowiz73 said:


> Yeah motos have always been just as good as BB at reception. And just as good or better in build quality. But that new screen Sammy is making is more sturdy than gorilla glass which is a plus.
> The locked bootloader is only a problem when you don't have dev support for the phone. Look at the X, it has a locked bootloader but it has mods galore. Even official CM support.
> But the major downside is the lifespan of the phone once motorola stops updates for it. To where the kernel gets updates, which enables easier updates for roms. I know cvpcs is working on ics for the DX but I highly doubt it will have 100% ics capabilities do to it only having a GB kernel. But at least the RAZR is getting ICS soon from moto so that is a plus. And with ICS it has built in app freeze capacity. So you can block it from running and it removes it from the app drawer. I've been leaning towards the RAZR myself. Not sure yet still...
> 
> Sent from my DXICSMIUI using Tapatalk


I read about the app freeze feature, but something tells me that Moto will omit that feature in their blur builds to keep big red happy. I expect ICS to usher in a new blur that completely takes away from ics anyhow. Hell, I loved Googles news widget but it seems its been pulled from 2.3.4 build on the Razr, so if they can just remove what ever they want, expect something that can disable blur and and drop bloat to be left on cutting floor also. I hope that that Google news widget isn't on here otherwise I look like a asshat now...


----------



## neowiz73

ehedgecock said:


> I read about the app freeze feature, but something tells me that Moto will omit that feature in their blur builds to keep big red happy. I expect ICS to usher in a new blur that completely takes away from ics anyhow. Hell, I loved Googles news widget but it seems its been pulled from 2.3.4 build on the Razr, so if they can just remove what ever they want, expect something that can disable blur and and drop bloat to be left on cutting floor also. I hope that that Google news widget isn't on here otherwise I look like a asshat now...


Well i made the plunge while amazon is doing the RAZR for $0.01 and figured i'd give it a whirl until the ICS upgrade comes out, their return policy is extended to January 15th. so that should give me plenty of time and the ICS update for the RAZR and Bionic is due by "mid-ish" December timeframe. So at least I can give that a go before I decide to stick with it. I'll report what I find if anyone is wondering.


----------



## -TSON-

where'd you get mid-December..? they said early 2012.


----------



## madzozs

mojonation1487 said:


> Last I checked it was 1750. CONFIRMED. lol


It's confirmed by Verizon that their LTE version will come with a larger, 1850, battery.


----------



## jcutter347

I read on here somewhere that the locked bootloader only prevents custom kernels. You can still, ROM and overclock the phone. It took a while for the x to catch on. I think there are good things to come from this phone. A Lot of hype about the gnex, but who cares what a bigger, slightly more powerful phone can do if it doesn't work as a communication device first? Motos just have better radios. They do have blur, but with root you can just freeze it. I think there are people that get sold on things and don't really know what's going on


----------



## neowiz73

-TSON- said:


> where'd you get mid-December..? they said early 2012.


awhile back on the motodev.com website it stated they would have ics out for the razr, bionic and xoom within one month of the source release of ics. and now conveniently it has been removed and now all i see is "rumors" of this 4 to 6 week time-frame. seems a foot-in-mouth cover-up to me. so it looks like a early 2012 timeframe now. well i'll wait and see how this rolls for a bit. i have until January 15th to decide to keep it...
but with any new phone it usually takes awhile before dev support starts to show up for it. the G-nexus will be better because of all the free phones rootz is giving out to devs, if they did the same thing with the razr it would be like the DX. was thinking of going with the G-nexus to begin with until i read about the Kevlar and how well the battery life is on the razr with their smart app feature. which i'm assuming shuts things down you choose that aren't what you care to use. but i will see soon enough. it should be here by Monday, if not tomorrow.


----------



## -TSON-

I have never ever seen reports of "within 1 month", it has always been that they would, within that 1 month timespan after ICS's source was available, let us know exactly which devices would get ICS upgrades. The ICS "rumor" is not a "rumor" for the Bionic, Xoom, and RAZR. You're right in the fact that they removed the timespan from the blog post, but look:
"We are planning to upgrade DROID RAZR™ by Motorola, Motorola RAZR™, Motorola XOOM™ (including Family Edition) and DROID BIONIC™ by Motorola to Ice Cream Sandwich. We will provide more precise guidance on timing after post-public push of Ice Cream Sandwich by Google, as well as any possible additions to this list of devices."

I'm still banking in on first half of 2012.

And before you trash the RAZR's battery life, give it 2 days of full charge and full drain to build a battstats.bin. On my first day, I got just under 5 hours of battery life, I almost returned it, but after a few full discharges and setting changes, I'm up to 14 hours on LTE.


----------

